# Intro from southeast Texas



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Just wanted to drop in and say hello...

Been wheeling a long time just havent joined a fourwheeler based forum and figured it was time..

The current bike is an 04 rancher with a little bit of work but nothing major, should show up in the sig.

Hope i can help out on here with any questions


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

howdy! welcome to the best family you can find on the internet!! glad you a part of us now, your knowledge will be appreciated ....throw up a pic of your wheeler


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

its actually cleaned up in this one..

dont mind the duck decoy btw.. found him under the bridge down in crosby a few years back and its sort of been my mascot ever since


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Haha nice ... Clean machine u got there


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

We ride crosby all the time, and i have yet to see the duck decoy out there yet lol. I was more concerned with the harris county vehicle in the background though.


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

Don't mind the Tahoe, dads been a HCSO going on twenty years now... He used to be into fourwheeler's but sold his and has been working on his blazer/buggy project..

It's nice to have a family that's willing to support and join in with the offroad world makes building projects a lil easier 

As far as being in Crosby I haven't been to Mel's in over a year, heard it changed to extreme Atv park or something , have been to down south a few times in the past few months though

---------- Post added at 03:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------



filthyredneck said:


> We ride crosby all the time, and i have yet to see the duck decoy out there yet lol. I was more concerned with the harris county vehicle in the background though.


Why be concerned btw?


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

D-LUX said:


> Don't mind the Tahoe, dads been a HCSO going on twenty years now... He used to be into fourwheeler's but sold his and has been working on his blazer/buggy project..
> 
> It's nice to have a family that's willing to support and join in with the offroad world makes building projects a lil easier
> 
> ...


DON'T DO IT!!! Don't say nothing about it!!!!! Keep it a secret Filthy!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## D-LUX (Apr 14, 2013)

It's no biggie, I get the "oh he knows a cop!" thing all the time... We're all out there to have fun don't sweat the small stuff guys


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^lol, i just noticed the tahoe before i noticed the duck. No real concerns, cops arent after me. Mels did change owners and is now known as Extreme, its $10/person now instead of $5 like it used to be. New owner has been doing some work to the place and is workin on a mud pit for races. Its alot busier out there on the weekends now than has been ever since DSO opened.


----------

